
YouTube’s mobile app will soon better display all video formats, add messaging - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/23/youtubes-mobile-app-will-soon-better-display-all-video-formats-add-messaging
======
knight17
I want two features from the YouTube Android application: Firstly, the ability
to increase the video playback speed, similar to one available on my desktop
browser. Secondly, remove the annoying incidence of comment reply opening my
soft keyboard every time I try to read a comment thread.

------
saurik
OMFG, they are seriously launching yet another messaging service :/.

